# Kevin Pearce in critical condition.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was just looking to see if this was posted. Sounds like he got a concussion at Copper Mountain, so this injury is not good news. I was also hoping to see him compete in Vancouver. Now I am just hoping he gets to compete again. +++ Vibes for the kid.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope he pulls through. Even if he doesn't make the olympics that is fine. I'd rather him be ok and keep snowboarding for years to come.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Really wish him and his family the best, hope he has a full recovery. The biggest worry bout him right now is that it was something bad enough that it required surgery.

Edit: From Kevin Pearce injury (I know to take internet news sites with a grain of salt)



> He is Burton Global Team rider and during practice accidentally he hit his head on the wall of the halfpipe. After injury he was taken to the hospital and at University of Utah Medical Center in Salt Lake City, he underwent surgery to relieve fluid buildup in his brain. His parents are on their way to Salt Lake City.No further details are available about his health condition.He was practicing for an Olympic trials event which is going to held next week. U.S. coach Mike Jankowski, told that:
> 
> “He did it a little too hard, put a little too much oomph into it, and over-rotated on the second flip.”


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

*On the bright side.....
*

At least Kevin won't have to worry about being cheated out of his gold this time. 





AND, Shaun won't have to worry about any serious competition from sleeping beauty.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> *On the bright side.....
> *
> 
> At least Kevin won't have to worry about being cheated out of his gold this time.
> ...


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


>


Seriously Sam I am, Have some goddamn sympathy. Actually whatever,Fuck You. The rest of us do. Thoughts and prayers to Kevin Pearce, the Frend with the sickest Frontside Lean Air I've ever seen in competition ;:thumbsup: Get Better Kev, we wanna see you back on the top of the podium!


----------



## ChuChu (Dec 28, 2009)

Apparently he was wearing a helmet and landed more or less on his face so it didn't really help.  Reminder for the rest of us that helmets are not magical invincibility shields.

Get well soon Kevin. Hate to see any rider let alone someone so talented go down like that.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, I believe almost all of those athletes wear their helmets in training. Most helmets really only offer protection up to about 15 MPH impacts; beyond that and you are still going to be hurting pretty bad. I`m sure without one he may not even be still hanging on to life, but people do need to understand that you still have to be careful riding helmet or not.


Good advice. The same could be said for most (if not all) protective equipment designed for skiing/snowboarding. Generally its meant to provide a cushion or soften an impact. Most pieces are not made to protect you from hitting a concrete wall at 50mph.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just read that he is still in critical condition in a Salt Lake City hospital. Sounds like he is stable, but messed up. Sure hope the dude has his medical bills covered.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Just read that he is still in critical condition in a Salt Lake City hospital. Sounds like he is stable, but messed up. Sure hope the dude has his medical bills covered.


I bet he's making _plenty_ of money, so the bills probably won't be an issue.



ComeBack_Kid said:


> Seriously Sam I am, Have some goddamn sympathy. Actually whatever,Fuck You. The rest of us do. Thoughts and prayers to Kevin Pearce, the Frend with the sickest Frontside Lean Air I've ever seen in competition ;:thumbsup: Get Better Kev, we wanna see you back on the top of the podium!


STFU. Trying to lighten the mood, have a sense of humor. OF COURSE, I do not wish ill upon him, don't be an idiot.

And to the family: I hope this kid recovers. He's been good to/for the snowboard community. He's too young to have his "career" cut short.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> I bet he's making _plenty_ of money, so the bills probably won't be an issue.
> 
> STFU. Trying to lighten the mood, have a sense of humor. OF COURSE, I do not wish ill upon him, don't be an idiot.
> 
> And to the family: I hope this kid recovers. He's been good to/for the snowboard community. He's too young to have his "career" cut short.


Wow, you're a laugh riot, do you tell holocaust jokes at synagogues too? "Plenty" of money is fairly relative, and understand that having brain surgery like he is reportedly having (even the more standard procedures) can run into the tens of thousands of dollars if not more, so you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. I don't think the bills are at the top of anyone's list of concerns right now though(they probably consider him waking up and not dying _slightly_ higher.) 

Your knowledge and sense of humor = 1 Big Douchebag FAIL :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

"He has paralysis on the right aide of his body for the time being. This is due to the brain swelling. He is still in an induced coma as of this am. He is responding well to treatment, whatever that means. He had a really bad concussion less than two weeks prior when we were at copper.y heart goes out to him
and his family. They are hoping he's "normal"
after all this nevermind riding again." 

Todd Richards on another forum


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

snowdog said:


> "He has paralysis on the right aide of his body for the time being. This is due to the brain swelling. He is still in an induced coma as of this am. He is responding well to treatment, whatever that means. He had a really bad concussion less than two weeks prior when we were at copper.y heart goes out to him
> and his family. They are hoping he's "normal"
> after all this nevermind riding again."
> 
> Todd Richards on another forum


Wow. I hate to hear that last part , what forum is this from?


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

double cork practice? Hope he pulls through.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

tragic...... shows that even wearing a helmet wont protect you from everything. I dont pray as im not religious but I got hope for this kid & his family. One good thing going for KP is the fact hes in good shape physically. It ups the odds of his recovery ever soo slightly, but thats better than not upping it at all :dunno:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Let's hope it turns out, it sucks to lose a rising star in the sport.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Terrible situation for this kid and his family, forget about the career, let's hope for a full and speedy recovery. This incident shows how fast and dangerously this sport is progressing (without your own private halfpipe and foam pit, that is).


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Dano said:


> Terrible situation for this kid and his family, forget about the career, let's hope for a full and speedy recovery. This incident shows how fast and dangerously this sport is progressing (without your own private halfpipe and foam pit, that is).


Snowboarding has always been inherently dangerous, it's not a progression. Something about flying down a mountain at over 30km/h on a fibreglass and wood board thats strapped to your feet with a few bolts then proceeding to throw yourself 30ft in the air. yeahhh sounds real safe. And the truth of the matter is, as Snowolf mentioned, helmets do little to prevent trauma at speeds over 15km/h which is actually a relatively slow speed in this sport.

I don't want this to turn into a helmet debate but I found it interesting that I recently had a conversation with an ER Surgeon at a party and I asked him about helmets and head trauma. He told me that once the head impacts something at very high velocity (motorcycles, high speed sports, drops from height) the only difference a helmet makes is that it's easier for the paramedics to pick up pieces of your brain. I asked him why so pessimistic and he replied that although a helmet is better than nothing it still isn't good enough.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Wow, you're a laugh riot, do you tell holocaust jokes at synagogues too? "Plenty" of money is fairly relative, and understand that having brain surgery like he is reportedly having (even the more standard procedures) can run into the tens of thousands of dollars if not more, so you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. I don't think the bills are at the top of anyone's list of concerns right now though(they probably consider him waking up and not dying _slightly_ higher.)
> 
> Your knowledge and sense of humor = 1 Big Douchebag FAIL :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


Whoa pup. Calm down, you're foaming at the mouth. 

How would you know that I don't know how much a brain surgery would cost? Do you stalk me? 

Bills may not be at the top of their list, of course not, but it is one that is pretty high up there right now. Have you ever broken a bone, then gone to the hospital, and in the time that they were fixing you up you thought “how the hell am I going to pay for this?”. Don't try to refute that one, his family is bound to think about this problem also.

Yes, I do believe he has enough money to cover the cost of whatever procedure, especially with these sponsors: Volcom, Burton, Oakly, Sobe, Frends, &GO211.COM. And, being a professional snowboarder , I do believe he had enough sense to get himself health insurance........and maybe now life insurance. 

There wasn't a slight bit of humor in my last post. And I don't blame you for mistaking it as so, because it's the internet and you just can't tell on the internet what is and what isn't. So I'll give you that one. 

Sit back down, and wait 'til the red fades from your face. We're both here (on this specific thread) because we're here to show our support for a fallen snowboarder.......in our own weird ways. 





It'll be a sad day indeed if Kevin can't get back on the slopes.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> Snowboarding has always been inherently dangerous, it's not a progression.


Yes and no, yes it has always been dangerous, but even more so now. Look at halfpipe riding 15 years ago compared to now, it absolutly has progressed to a much more dangerous level.

Dano is right, it's not about snowboarding at this point its about a human life, career comes second, right now we just want him to pull through.



> Bills may not be at the top of their list, of course not, but it is one that is pretty high up there right now. Have you ever broken a bone, then gone to the hospital, and in the time that they were fixing you up you thought “how the hell am I going to pay for this?”. Don't try to refute that one, his family is bound to think about this problem also.


That is something they will think of after he recovers. If you or a family member has ever been in a life or death struggle, bills dont mean a darn thing, hoping and praying someone survives is the most important, money doesnt mean anything. If it gets to the point where his family needs help I'm sure there will be fundraisers or companies stepping up to help out with that.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

BurtonX8 said:


> Yes and no, yes it has always been dangerous, but even more so now. Look at halfpipe riding 15 years ago compared to now, it absolutly has progressed to a much more dangerous level.


This is where I come back and say that yeah sure it's more dangerous in some ways but safer in others. Halfpipe riding back in the day (yeah I'm old enough to remember) stuff riders do these days was not possible, we were limited by our gear, limited by our knowledge, and limited by our ability. These types of limitations were dangerous ones, you could've easily gotten fucked up on a halfpipe doing a Cab 5 or a basic 1080. These days we have nice equipment thats very well designed, we know wtf we're doing, and we know how to do it. Those moves like a 1080 or a big backside rodeo are standard and seen as not a big deal unless you pull them off nice and high. These days what will kill you is the infamous double cork, which was unheard of back in 95 or whatever. 

In 1990 the level of riding could result in death
In 2010 the level of riding could result in death

tl;dr 
shit will kill you


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I can choke on a piece of meat, doesn't mean I'm gonna stop eating chicken.

I can drown, doesn't mean I'm gonna stop swimming. 

I can fall into a crevasse, hit a tree at high speeds, or get a concussion, doesn't mean I'm gonna stop snowboarding. 

You can only take so many precautions, then you've gotta start livin' life.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> I can choke on a piece of meat, doesn't mean I'm gonna stop eating chicken.
> 
> I can drown, doesn't mean I'm gonna stop swimming.
> 
> ...


QFT

10char


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> You can only take so many precautions, then you've gotta start livin' life.


I completely agree. What I was saying is that with pipes growing from a ditch to an 18' wall, then to a 22', with riders going bigger, faster, and higher than ever before, and with guys trying to learn the back-to-back double cork to the level of Olympic perfection in under a year, the level of Risk vs Reward, is starting to grow. Sure, the household name guys get foam pits, personal coaches, and professional film crews to help with the critiquing of riding. But the up and comers along with the pros that don't receive the same level of "support" from sponsors, are out there making just enough money for rent, a seasons pass, and some good weed. And they're still sending it. And that's dangerous progression. 

Don't get me wrong. As someone who fights fires to pay for his snowboarding and downhill MTB, I fully understand pushing your physical and mental abilities for the gnar.

"You Haven't Lived, Until You've Found Something Worth Dying For" - Sea Shepherd Captain Paul Watson


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope the guy pulls through. He is fierce competition for Shaun White and I love watching those two go at it.

Sam I Am: I really don't understand the people who keep talking about Pierce being robbed at the X-Games last year. Just because the announcer was being a d-bag you all follow along? He did one less trick on the final run and even the announcers were saying he had room to put one more in. Other than that, those two had identical runs.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pearce was robbed. His airs were bigger and he had the same degree of difficulty. That is my opinion though and obviously the judges didn't see it that way. Shaun White does have that halo but he is pretty damn good. On any other day he'd probably have completely owned it and there would be no argument over it.

As far as Pearce's paralysis issues and such. He just had a traumatic injury. This sort of thing is not uncommon, and it's not uncommon for people exhibiting this traits to have a full recovery. He's young and as long as he pulls through, I'd say there is a great chance he'll be competing again. It's going to probably be a year or longer, but I would say there is a great chance he'll be back. Right now, dude just needs to heal.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

progression of the sport or more crippling injuries to come?...

Snowboard glory lies in dangerous double cork - Vancouver 2010 Olympics - thestar.com


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

If you don't have that trick from now on, you probably shouldn't bother showing up. Unless your gameplan includes having every other rider mess up.

I don't like that article you posted because it's showing me that some general public is already calling to ban the move. Garbage.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

First off, best wishes to Kevin and his family.

Now, you guys are delusional if you think snowboarding isn't a dangerous sport. People have been dying on slopes since before snowboarding was invented. Not tryin to sound harsh or a know it all but the bickering is stupid. 

Also best wishes to the family of the kid who died at Snow Summitt over X-Mas break. All I know is he crashed off a jump.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> If you don't have that trick from now on, you probably shouldn't bother showing up. Unless your gameplan includes having every other rider mess up.
> 
> I don't like that article you posted because it's showing me that some general public is already calling to ban the move. Garbage.


Banning maneuvers in sports is not a new phenomena. It isn't like they are banning it from the entire sport. It is just for the half pipe. Every time a sport experiences wreckless moves, they put a ban on it to protect its athletes. Boxing with the 13 round ban, blows to the back of the head or kicking downed opponents in UFC, etc... These two sports are extremely dangerous as well which is why they have bans and regulations to protect athletes from needless harm.

In snowboarding, if this one trick is causing this much damage, it might be a smart idea to put it on hold. Is it really that important to see a double cork in the half-pipe? Maybe banning it will drive the snowboarders to come up with more amazing tricks. Who knows?

I am not agreeing with the ban, but I do see why it makes sense. Personally, I rather not see stars like Kevin Pierce get critically injured over a single maneuver. Accidents do happen, but the double cork is the drunk driver.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah that ban stuff is bs. It's also bs that they are saying Shaun White has an unfair advantage because of his private half pipe with a foam pit. Pearce and friends got exclusive use of a half pipe at Mammoth with an air bag at the end. Basically the same set up as White got. Pearce just chose to be more communal about it because that is how he works. Also, skiing has had the double cork in the half pipe for a little while now. Sad as it is, snowboarding was playing some catch up in that department. Snowboarding always will be and always has been dangerous. Plenty of pros and others have lost their life or suffered catastrophic injuries while pursuing this sport.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think anyone has posted the fan page on Facebook for Keven. Here it is. As good as any source to get updates on the kid.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll assume you've been watching half pipe comps in the past few years. You must admit back to back 1080s were getting stale. Spinning 1260 in the pipe and making it look slick is not exactly a feasible and/or interesting move. This is obviously where the double cork comes in. 

If the IOC decides the trick is too gnarly and bans it from the olympics to avoid internationally televising a rider's death in the pipe then fine. It's their party, they can do whatever they want.

The issue that may arise from that decision is once other organisations who want to welcome the progression, as dangerous as it may be, will potentially catch repercussions and evil eyes from the press when they, in turn, allow it during their contest.

The riders are obviously going to go as big as they can to win it. Mega straight airs are dope and will always have a place in the sport, but you don't win those contests with 6 stylish straight airs, a 900 and a steezy handplant at the end.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> I'll assume you've been watching half pipe comps in the past few years. You must admit back to back 1080s were getting stale. Spinning 1260 in the pipe and making it look slick is not exactly a feasible and/or interesting move. This is obviously where the double cork comes in.
> 
> If the IOC decides the trick is too gnarly and bans it from the olympics to avoid internationally televising a rider's death in the pipe then fine. It's their party, they can do whatever they want.
> 
> ...


I have been watching the competitions, although not every single one. The ones I miss I watch certain riders through youtubing. Like I said, I don't personally agree with the ban either. I am just saying it won't piss me off if they do ban it. I understand the reasoning for the ban and who the fuck am I to argue with that? I am not a professional rider and I certainly won't protest the ban if the reason is to protect an athlete's life. Double corks are fucking steeze as hell, but if not seeing it pulled off means I will get to see riders like Kevin Pierce do 1080s the rest of his life then it is worth the ban. You have to draw the line somewhere. If one trick is sending multiple riders to the hospital with critical injuries, something has to give.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> *Mod comment:*
> 
> Not targeting anyone specifically, but come on guys, lets at least not bicker and post insensitive comments on this thread. Show some respect and sympathy for a very solemn situation. Let`s be better that the other crap snowboarding sites out there....:thumbsup:




Sorry. 








Leo said:


> Sam I Am: I really don't understand the people who keep talking about Pierce being robbed at the X-Games last year. Just because the announcer was being a d-bag you all follow along? He did one less trick on the final run and even the announcers were saying he had room to put one more in. Other than that, those two had identical runs.



Kill says it quite nice: 




killclimbz said:


> Pearce was robbed. His airs were bigger and he had the same degree of difficulty. That is my opinion though and obviously the judges didn't see it that way. Shaun White does have that halo but he is pretty damn good. On any other day he'd probably have completely owned it and you there would be no argument over it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

He did go bigger, but that last run is what gets me. I just don't understand why he didn't put in that last trick. He just completely skipped it. I 100% believe he would have won if he did something as simple as a method on that last hit. He killed it on his other runs, but going half-hearted on the last run will leave a bad impression on the judges. Not that Shaun White did anything crazy on that last hit either though. Anyway, those two always give a good show. Fun to watch them compete against each other.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Leo said:


> You have to draw the line somewhere. If one trick is sending multiple riders to the hospital with critical injuries, something has to give.


Agree and disagree, freedom of choice is a beautiful thing. When you set limits on this, IMO you hamper the creativity of the rider & progression of the sport. You watch contests not knowing how far a rider is willing to take it. The allure of the impossible is gone when a limit is capped. We are all adults and policing everything humans do can only go but soo far. 
Taking risks is part of living, the injuries we sustain come with knowing you gave it %110. It gives a feeling of satisfaction & self dignity. It instills pride & drive to fuel us all. When you take that away you take away one of the main reasons we as humans take when we strap in & snowboard, or do any other risky actions for that matter with our lives. I will live & die trying in everything I do than die living & wondering "what if I had tried harder".

Sorry for the rant but I see it everyday & Kevin was hurt giving it 110%.... If thats not admirable then what is? Im pretty sure he wouldnt change a thing either, it just happens to the best of us sometimes, its life... Hope you get better Kev....


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I might of come off at as a typical blood thirsty spectator there a little...but you have to wonder when Kev gets out of that coma if someone told him that the double corks were banned from competition because of his crash, would he be happy about that? I don't know him personally, but I don't believe he would be happy about that. 

Just recently in the NHL there was a wave of injuries due to "boarding", where a player would be checked hard into the boards from behind while retrieving the puck. This is severely frowned upon and should not be compared to a dangerous snowboarding maneuver. When a player gets crushed against the boards from behind, he has no say as to how the "move" plays out. He takes the full negative impacts and the offender gets away scot-free (in terms of physical health).

When a rider goes for a double cork, he's the one in control. He knows the risks. The few things that are an outside influence are the drive to compete and the pressure to perform at an elevated level (from coach, sponsors and other riders). 

I don't think any sport has ever put a cap on an athlete's performance level (as long as cheating is not involved).

Preaching to the choir here...so end rant.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

No no, it's not preaching. I am on your guys' side here. I don't like the ban either. I am simply taking the other side's reasoning as valid as well.

Also, there is a sport where an athlete's talents has been capped. It happened in Boxing. Mancini vs Kim. Boxing used to go more than 12 rounds up to 15. There were plenty of boxers that were able to go the full length. The death of Duk Koo Kim changed the rules to 12 rounds max. He would have survived if he didn't push himself to fight into the 14th round. Sometimes athletes themselves don't know their limit. It's the will to succeed and heart that pushes them past their normal boundaries. There comes a point when it makes absolute sense for rules to be set in order to protect athletes from themselves. Boxing still saw many, many great talents afterwards. The 12 round change had little impact on the sport. That is why I am saying eliminating the double cork isn't going to ruin snowboarding.

The argument is though, is the double cork that serious? In my opinion, no. There are riders out there that have done different variations of it and Shaun White seems to have it dialed in already. Now the day we get into triple corks, that might be a different story.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

First off, let me again say that Kevin Pearce is an absolutely phenomenal athlete in great physical health and the snowboarding world would be cheated if he were to leave it, so heres to KP getting better and back on top of those podiums!

Anyways yes the double corks are absolutely amazing, technical moves, with a very slight margin for error, but if anyone saw the New Zealand Open, then you know there are A LOT of riders who already have them dialed in, and since then, undoubtedly a few more. They trick will not be banned unless a number of other injuries result from them. That said, check out the vid below, its Burton rider Mason Aguirre who has been one of TTR's top 10 riders the last few years, US Olympic halfpipe rider in 06 and favorite to go to this years as well, and also on KP's Frends crew. Basically hes a competition standout and has been for years. Watch this vid of him trying a double cork with vicious results.

YouTube - Mason Aguirre tries and stomps his first cab double cork ever tried!

*OUCH*
Yeah, he could've been hurt way worse but it is what it is. These guys are all risk-takers and strive to be winners. Same with Kevin. He was inventing moves a couple weeks before his accident in the same halfpipe. Check out this vid of him trying a Double McTwist, it looks crazy and he almost lands on his face on this move as well. 

YouTube - Kevin Pearce double mctwist... as elegant as it gets

Bottom line, these guys are beasts, double corks can be done, and I hope KP gets better soon


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Oh and this FRENDS vid shows Kev land back to back double corks, starting at 0:57 w/ double corks a few seconds later, you can tell he has the trick on lock and what happened to him was a messed up accident, not him hucking a move he doesnt know

YouTube - FRENDS CREW gone gangsta!.m4v


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Leo said:


> Now the day we get into triple corks, that might be a different story.


as long as the walls of the pipe keep reaching higher towards the heavens, its only a matter of time until someone attempts it. the more air & speed you get, the more time you have to do these phenominal moves. 

I dont think you will see a limit on the tricks done soo much as a limit on how much bigger the next generation of superpipes gets, if they even are allowed to get any bigger. Limit the size of the pipe, & the amount of tricks done is limited, that is they key 




Leo said:


> The argument is though, is the double cork that serious?


for now, since KP is in the spotlight with this injury yes. when people begin to push the envelope more a few years down the road, triples will be the talk & you will see shaun pull one off. big enough pipe & enough speed & its bound to happen.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

According to the TWS Blog his condition has been upgraded from critical to serious

Kevin Pearce Update | Transworld Snowboarding


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

If you want his current status, best way is to check his facebook support page here:

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

bakesale said:


> According to the TWS Blog his condition has been upgraded from critical to serious
> 
> Kevin Pearce Update | Transworld Snowboarding



nooooooooooo


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Bizzman said:


> nooooooooooo


You mean... YEEEEESSSSSSSSSS! :thumbsup:

Critical is worse than serious. It goes, in ascending order...

Undetermined

Good

Fair

Serious

Critical

And they add the words "but stable" to any of those above conditions to denote that they are not crashing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is good news! Here is the update from the facebook page that was set up for him.



> SALT LAKE CITY, UT (January 6, 2010) Although snowboarder Kevin Pearce has a long recovery ahead of him, his doctors are "cautiously" optimistic given his current progress. Kevin has been upgraded from critical to serious condition according to his doctors at at the University of Utah Hospital and this is a very big step in Kevin’s recovery process.
> 
> One of Kevin’s doctors, Holly Ledyard, M.D., a Neurointensivist (a physician with specialized education and training in critical neurological conditions) at University of Utah Health Care remains positive about Kevin’s condition, “Kevin is in serious condition and remains in intensive care at University of Utah Hospital. We’ve been able to remove his breathing tube, and he is slowly regaining consciousness and able to follow commands. While we’re pleased that he’s improving faster than anticipated, he still has a long recovery ahead of him.”
> 
> With this news Kevin’s family remains optimistic and grateful for all of the support being shown by his doctors, nurses, friends, family and fans from all over the world. Kevin's Facebook Fan page, Well Wishes to our Frend Kevin Pearce, is still the preferred site for people posting their get-well wishes and for getting the most current and reliable information.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm really glad to hear this.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

Leo said:


> You mean... YEEEEESSSSSSSSSS! :thumbsup:
> 
> Critical is worse than serious. It goes, in ascending order...
> 
> ...



haha ooppps yesssss


----------

